# Play Groups in Rhodes



## louise karagiannis (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, I am an australian greek girl married with two daughters and I am looking for a playgroup for them in the Trianda, Iallysos, Kremasti, Pastida area of Rhodes. Also if there are any expat events or clubs to join. If you are able to help I would appreciate it, or if you are willing to start one up!! Then please contact me.

Louise


----------

